# Microphone input to Windows Media Player



## Loqutus (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a way to interface a microphone with Windows Media Player? I dont want to record, just have the "color organ" effect displayed. I would like to use a projector to place the interactive display on a wall etc. Great for bands, DJ's, etc. 
If Windows Media Player will not recognize the microphone input, are there any software products or plug-ins that do accept the analog input.

I run Windows XP, and would like to use the standard microphone input, however, a usb or firewire set up would be fine.

Any suggestions would greatly appreciated.


----------

